# probleme imprimante reseau



## patrik57 (13 Janvier 2008)

j ai connecte l imprimante a la livebox: operation reussie .maintenant je veux relier le macbook a mon imprimante si quelqu un peux m expliquer,ça serai sympa.merci


----------



## fransik (14 Janvier 2008)

...bonsoir,
hmm...
L'imprimante est branché en USB sur la LiveBox, je suppose?
Si la LiveBox propose une fonction de partage d'imprimante, ça peut éventuellement, marcher en fonction du modèle utilisé (Une multifonctions permet par exemple juste d'imprimer).
Utilitaires>Configuration dimprimante.app>Ajouter une imprimante
cf. copie d'écran pour l'écran suivant. Il s'agit d'essayer l'une ou l'autre option.
(Les pilotes de l'imprimante en question doivent être bien sûr installés).


----------



## patrik57 (14 Janvier 2008)

merci de t interesser a mon prob.En faite c est la liaison wifi,l mprimante c est connecté a la livebox (j ai vu son adresse IP et son message "connecté")maintenant je veux connecter mon macbook a l imprimante via la live qui je suppose, sert de routeur mais je n ai pas de guide d installation a suivre betement comme pour la 1ere partie en fait je ne connai rien aux ordis


----------



## boodou (14 Janvier 2008)

patrik57 a dit:


> En faite c est la liaison wifi,l mprimante c est connecté a la livebox (j ai vu son adresse IP et son message "connecté")maintenant je veux connecter mon macbook a l imprimante via la live qui je suppose, sert de routeur




salut,
ça m'intéresse également 
quelqu'un de ma famille a acheté un imprimante HP wifi. L'imprimante semble être connectée à la Freebox (adresse IP attribuée), cependant impossible d'imprimer quoique ce soit via son Powerbook, il y a systématiquement le message "l'imprimante ne répond pas"  J'ai essayé une réinstallation via le CD fourni mais ça ne marche toujours pas


----------



## fransik (14 Janvier 2008)

...bonsoir,
alors s'agit-il bien d'une imprimante WiFi ou d'une connection USB sur la LiveBox??
Type, modèle? Le pilote de l'imprimante est-il déjà installé?

Qu'est-ce que tu as obtenu ici comme résultat avec l'utilitaire "Configuration dimprimante"??
("Navigateur par défaut" et/ ou "imprimante IP")
Fonction de l'imprimante, l'appareil est affiché comme disponible en général dans le navigateur par défaut.


----------



## patrik57 (14 Janvier 2008)

bonsoir fransik,il s agit bien d un tout wifi.je ne sais pas comment relier le macbook a l imprimante puisque la liaison wifi doit passer par le routeur de la live qui fonctionne en wifi aussi.Donc en résumer:macbook wifi livebox OK. BrotherDCP750CW wifi livebox OK. Reste macbook wifi Brother???Si j avais un manuel d installation ce serai genial...merci de te pencher sur mon desespoire


----------



## fransik (17 Janvier 2008)

...bonjour,
est-ce que tu as installé le pilote Brother sur ton Mac?
Qu'est-ce que tu as obtenu ici comme résultat avec l'utilitaire "Configuration d&#8217;imprimante"??? (3ème.)
Si tu réponds à toutes les questions on finira sûrement par y arriver... 
Quid du manuel d'installation fourni par Brother? (La LiveBox n'est un simple routeur finalement...)


----------



## danielle ds (17 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à mes nouveaux amis, je suis très embarrassée car mon imprimante a rendu l'âme et je n'en trouve aucune chez les fournisseurs de périphériques qui soit compatible avec mon MAC OS 9.1 Pourriez-vous m'aider s'il vous plaît en m'indiquant un modèle neuf compatible ou alors un endroit où je pourrais trouver une occasion. Mais j'ai très vite besoin de ce produit. Merci d'avance. Je continuerai à fréquenter ce forum pour apprendre plein de choses sur mon Mac.  :mouais: ds


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2008)

danielle ds a dit:


> Bonjour à mes nouveaux amis, je suis très embarrassée car mon imprimante a rendu l'âme et je n'en trouve aucune chez les fournisseurs de périphériques qui soit compatible avec mon MAC OS 9.1 Pourriez-vous m'aider s'il vous plaît en m'indiquant un modèle neuf compatible ou alors un endroit où je pourrais trouver une occasion. Mais j'ai très vite besoin de ce produit. Merci d'avance. Je continuerai à fréquenter ce forum pour apprendre plein de choses sur mon Mac.  :mouais: ds




Lexmark Z715


----------



## fransik (18 Janvier 2008)

danielle ds a dit:


> Bonjour à mes nouveaux amis, je suis très embarrassée car mon imprimante a rendu l'âme et je n'en trouve aucune chez les fournisseurs de périphériques qui soit compatible avec mon MAC OS 9.1 Pourriez-vous m'aider s'il vous plaît en m'indiquant un modèle neuf compatible ou alors un endroit où je pourrais trouver une occasion. Mais j'ai très vite besoin de ce produit. Merci d'avance. Je continuerai à fréquenter ce forum pour apprendre plein de choses sur mon Mac.  :mouais: ds


...bonjour,
une imprimante réseau (PostScript surtout) ne pose généralement aucun problème (j'ai la Brother HL-2070N, également accessible en WiFi, via mon routeur ), mais autrement un petit tour sur les pages de support HP pourraient t'éclairer aussi un peu (DeskJet 3520 par exemple)...
Eventuellement pré-sélectionner trois ou quatre/ cinq modèles différents et disponibles immédiatement chez le fournisseur choisi, en fonction du budget, du volume d'impression, etc..
Si le logo Mac OS apparaît sur la boîte, c'est une indication, mais elle doit être confirmée par une mention explicite dans la configuration minimale.
Le cas échéant, vérifier ensuite si OS 9 est supporté sur le site du constructeur (ce qui revient finalement à télécharger le pilote) et prendre la jolie imprimante toute neuve.


----------



## fransik (18 Janvier 2008)

boodou a dit:


> salut,
> ça m'intéresse également
> quelqu'un de ma famille a acheté un imprimante HP wifi. L'imprimante semble être connectée à la Freebox (adresse IP attribuée), cependant impossible d'imprimer quoique ce soit via son Powerbook, il y a systématiquement le message "l'imprimante ne répond pas"  J'ai essayé une réinstallation via le CD fourni mais ça ne marche toujours pas


...bonjour,
est-ce que la config. manuelle des paramètres réseau de l'imprimante est possible? (En général oui, directement sur l'imprimante via un écran minuscule).
Et surtout est-ce que le mode routeur de la Freebox a bien été activé?


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2008)

fransik a dit:


> ...bonjour,
> est-ce que la config. manuelle des paramètres réseau de l'imprimante est possible? (En général oui, directement sur l'imprimante via un écran minuscule).
> Et surtout est-ce que le mode routeur de la Freebox a bien été activé?



bonnes questions !
je vais demander et suggérer cela à la propriétaire de l'imprimante, merci


----------



## patrik57 (21 Janvier 2008)

fransik a dit:


> ...bonjour,
> est-ce que tu as installé le pilote Brother sur ton Mac?
> Qu'est-ce que tu as obtenu ici comme résultat avec l'utilitaire "Configuration dimprimante"??? (3ème.)
> Si tu réponds à toutes les questions on finira sûrement par y arriver...
> Quid du manuel d'installation fourni par Brother? (La LiveBox n'est un simple routeur finalement...)


bonsoir Fransik j ai bien mené la procedure d installation de la brother a therme puisque l ecran de l imprimante comfirme "connecté" mais quand je connecte le macbook je fais Preferences systeme>Imprimantes et fax>l imprimante aparait(DCP750CW)a coté case de droite le nomCP750CW puis dessous: Emplacement:Connectée directement via puis dessous:Type:Brother DCP750CW CUPS puis dessous:Etat:En cours d utilisation je fais:liste d attente d impression l ordi recherche l imprimante qui ne repond pas( Je te precise :elle est allumée).Je fais donc Configuration d imprimante et j ai 3 propositions nom et emplacement je clik j ai le nom de l imprime'DCP750CW puis Emplacement:lenom de l ordi en bas "appliquer les changement" si le clic:Rien...je fais la 2eme proposition:Modele d imprimante :1ere ligne:BrotherDCP750CW CUPSv1.1 mais dahs le tableau en dessous nom du modele: rien d inscrit je ne sais pas comment finir la configuration certainement q on se sert de Airport  Merci de m aider


----------



## patrik57 (22 Janvier 2008)

patrik57 a dit:


> bonsoir Fransik j ai bien mené la procedure d installation de la brother a therme puisque l ecran de l imprimante comfirme "connecté" mais quand je connecte le macbook je fais Preferences systeme>Imprimantes et fax>l imprimante aparait(DCP750CW)a coté case de droite le nomCP750CW puis dessous: Emplacement:Connectée directement via puis dessous:Type:Brother DCP750CW CUPS puis dessous:Etat:En cours d utilisation je fais:liste d attente d impression l ordi recherche l imprimante qui ne repond pas( Je te precise :elle est allumée).Je fais donc Configuration d imprimante et j ai 3 propositions nom et emplacement je clik j ai le nom de l imprime'DCP750CW puis Emplacement:lenom de l ordi en bas "appliquer les changement" si le clic:Rien...je fais la 2eme proposition:Modele d imprimante :1ere ligne:BrotherDCP750CW CUPSv1.1 mais dahs le tableau en dessous nom du modele: rien d inscrit je ne sais pas comment finir la configuration certainement q on se sert de Airport Merci de m aider. Ya 1 bon tuyaux de wondermac sur sa lexmark z1420 avec la freebox il faudrai idem pour la livebox


----------



## le20sur20 (8 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour je me permets de répondre à ce vieux topic car j'ai un probleme similaire.
(voir ma config dans ma signature)
Ce matin, je lance mon impression wifi du mac vers la Brother, il cherche l'imprimante continuellement (j'imprime avec ce mac et cette imprimante depuis des années. Je viens de faire la maj  Mavericks ) .

Comme ça ne marche pas je décide de tout réinstaller.

Dans les reglages imprimantes, il y avait 2 Brother, donc pour être sur, j'efface les deux. en cliquant sur " - "

Puis je clique sur "+"  et là rien, pas de proposition d'imprimante dans aucun onglet.


Donc je vérifie la connexion de mon imprimante wifi, je reconfigure. La Brother DCP-750CW   me confirme que la connexion WP-LAN est bien "connecté" .

Je télécharge le  pilote de circonstance  dédié à 10.9
http://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadtop.aspx?c=fr&lang=fr&prod=dcp750cw_eu

et je suis les instructions
http://support.brother.com/g/b/down...u&os=132&dlid=dlf006945_000&flang=11&type3=79

mais dans Préférences>imprimantes>ajouter   il n'y a toujours rien ! 

J'ai bien essayé d'aller dans bibliotheque>printers , mais là je ne sais pas quoi trouver dans mes dossiers brother




totalement je suis bloqué  je ne comprends pas à quel niveau ça a bloqué (j'ai meme lancé l'installation du .pkg 2 fois !   et les deux fois il me confirme que l'instal s'est déroulée avec succès ) .

Merci


----------



## le20sur20 (12 Octobre 2014)

quelqu'un a - t -il une idée svp ?


----------



## chris 84 (12 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

 ton imprimante est connecté à ta box ou à ton mac ?

Peut être peut tu tenter un Ping de l'ip de l'imprimante si ça veut bien marcher.


----------



## le20sur20 (12 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour . Mon imprimante est connectée à ma box via le reseau wifi et code WPA

Mais le probleme vient surtout du Mac : l'imprimante n'est pas sélectionnable quand je vais dans le " + " pour ajouter une imprimante.


----------



## le20sur20 (14 Octobre 2014)

Si je ne trouve pas d'aide ici je vais devoir me diriger vers le genius bar


----------



## le20sur20 (15 Octobre 2014)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 02h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h50 ----------

aucune imprimante disponible quand je clique sur +


----------



## le20sur20 (15 Octobre 2014)

ce que j'ai ecrit à Brother : 

Je n'arrive pas a faire reconnaitre mon imprimante via le réseau wifi. 
Auparavant j'avais l'imprimante dans la liste de mes imprimantes utilisées dans  préférences système mais je l'avais retirée en cliquant sur  -  car je voulais réinstaller l'imprimante.

Je connecte mon imprimante à mon réseau wifi sans difficulté ("branché") mais dans Préférences système  l'imprimante n'est pas sélectionnable quand je vais dans le " + " pour ajouter une imprimante.  (aucune imprimante n'apparait dans la liste de l'onglet Par défaut, alors que normalement cela devrait apparaitre avec "Bonjour", non ?  J'ai bien installé le driver (les brotherCUPS sont bien dans le dossier PPDs) mais la liste des appareils/imprimantes proposée est totalement vide.


----------

